# NATURAL ORANGE TREE



## KAUFFMANN (Oct 14, 2011)

Good day, this is a natural ergonomics slingshot 
with finger grooves for right hand
and linseed oil finish.


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

nice color, well done


----------



## Sean (Nov 17, 2011)

Beautiful catty, nice and stubby, love 'em. BTW, nice little Scandi knife and 
excellent photography.

Sean


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

Exclente mi Kau!

Según mi entendimiento acerca de la ergonomía, esta canija te deba calzar como guante, muy bien lograda mi Kauffmann


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Very nice slingshot, and excellent carving skills. I do like your knife.


----------



## Iryman (Feb 12, 2012)

Beautiful mate, love the shaping you've done on it. Haha, the one I'm busy making now could be its' twin lol!


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Very nice!

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

wow fantastic job!


----------



## CHANEKE_JOSH (Feb 10, 2010)

that's a good one, compadre!! I just love the way of those flowing shapes.

wellcome to the world of the resorterazos!


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Very nice!


----------



## tokSick (Jan 25, 2012)

You did it very well. It' s a beauty.


----------



## tnflipper52 (Jan 26, 2012)

Sweet, very nice indeed.


----------



## mattardel (May 27, 2011)

WOW! Absolutely stunning!


----------



## Jesus Freak (Dec 31, 2011)

Nice and love the grooves!


----------



## Xidoo (Aug 14, 2010)

Orale Kauffman,

Wena la canija pa' las fotucas. De seguro a de estar al puro dedazo. Ya me imagino que ha de tirar a los puras margaritas. Saludotes







.


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

that is excellent. great job. i've been wanting to do an orange fork for a minute now! nice to see a good one : )


----------



## cheese (Nov 16, 2011)

nice!


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

That is a winner!!!! Excellent work...by the way, we have lots of orange trees here in Portugal. Very good wood in deed...


----------



## lightleak (Jan 30, 2012)

Looks very comfortable. I am also interested in the knife - can you give us some details, please? It's not a Brusletto Balder, is it?

Best regards,

l.


----------



## KAUFFMANN (Oct 14, 2011)

newconvert said:


> nice color, well done


Thanks, the color of orange tree is nice
regards.


----------



## KAUFFMANN (Oct 14, 2011)

Sean said:


> Beautiful catty, nice and stubby, love 'em. BTW, nice little Scandi knife and
> excellent photography.
> 
> Sean


that's right, the fork is robust, the knife is a Brusletto puukko
Thank you.


----------



## KAUFFMANN (Oct 14, 2011)

Chepo69 said:


> Exclente mi Kau!
> 
> Según mi entendimiento acerca de la ergonomía, esta canija te deba calzar como guante, muy bien lograda mi Kauffmann


Gracias mi master.
un abrazo


----------



## Jim Williams (Jul 6, 2011)

Great job, well done


----------



## KAUFFMANN (Oct 14, 2011)

Dayhiker said:


> Very nice slingshot, and excellent carving skills. I do like your knife.


Thanks, cost some work
a photo of puukko, with carving this slingshot.


----------



## KAUFFMANN (Oct 14, 2011)

Iryman said:


> Beautiful mate, love the shaping you've done on it. Haha, the one I'm busy making now could be its' twin lol!


thanks
I hope to see soon that you are doing
regards.


----------



## KAUFFMANN (Oct 14, 2011)

Charles said:


> nice!


thanks


----------



## KAUFFMANN (Oct 14, 2011)

CHANEKE_JOSH said:


> that's a good one, compadre!! I just love the way of those flowing shapes.
> 
> wellcome to the world of the resorterazos!


quiubo mi champion, gracias por todo Master.


----------



## KAUFFMANN (Oct 14, 2011)

Xidoo said:


> Orale Kauffman,
> 
> Wena la canija pa' las fotucas. De seguro a de estar al puro dedazo. Ya me imagino que ha de tirar a los puras margaritas. Saludotes
> 
> ...


que tal mi Xidoo, se presta la mostrona pa eso de las fotucas fijese, trate de resaltar los surcos con las sombras, utilice como filtro una ventana con vidrio filtrasol de esos color humo, me quedo al centavazo en los dedulces, se tira muy bien con ella.
saludos.


----------



## KAUFFMANN (Oct 14, 2011)

Quercusuber said:


> That is a winner!!!! Excellent work...by the way, we have lots of orange trees here in Portugal. Very good wood in deed...


Thanks, you have plenty of raw material for manufacture of natural orange
hopefully see them soon


----------



## KAUFFMANN (Oct 14, 2011)

lightleak said:


> Looks very comfortable. I am also interested in the knife - can you give us some details, please? It's not a Brusletto Balder, is it? Best regards, l.


is very comfortable, a Scandi knife (puukko) the model is:

in effect
Brusletto Balder. 4 7/8 "overall. 2" Sandvik 12C27 stainless blade unpolished. Birchhandle. German silver ferrule. Brown cowhide sheath. Bulk packed.
Country of Origin: NORWAY
very very tough, with the carving slingshot
regard


----------



## KAUFFMANN (Oct 14, 2011)

Btoon84 said:


> that is excellent. great job. i've been wanting to do an orange fork for a minute now! nice to see a good one : )


is a good wood for carving is very compact grain
regards.


----------



## KAUFFMANN (Oct 14, 2011)

Sling Jim said:


> Great job, well done


thanks Siling Jim


----------



## Iryman (Feb 12, 2012)

KAUFFMANN said:


> Beautiful mate, love the shaping you've done on it. Haha, the one I'm busy making now could be its' twin lol!


thanks
I hope to see soon that you are doing
regards.
[/quote]

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/14301-natural-unkown/ Thats my finished ss. Not exactly the same as yours, but perhaps a cousin or something haha!


----------

